

Why I wrote Arel by Nick Kallen - davidmathers
http://magicscalingsprinkles.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/why-i-wrote-arel/

======
wooster
I'm more interested in the passing mention of FlockDB, which sounds cool.
That'll (hopefully) save me from having to write my own distributed graph
database.

~~~
z8000

        Results 1 - 10 of 10 for flockdb
    

Wow. I'd like to know more about it too.

------
WorkerBee
_The way that such chaining is possible is that each "query" (e.g.,
Users.order(...)) returns not an array of data, but a query object that one
can manipulate still further._

That sounds just like the IQueryable<T> interface used in .Net's LINQ.

------
johnbender
All I could think of while reading the article was Monads

